# just a couple questions? :)



## quinn808 (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok so I bought a tank and its between 10-15 gallons (I know small lol) but I don't know exact but its 48x30x30 cm and I was wondering if this light I bought would provide moderate lighting for the tank the light is (2) 14 Watt 6500k t5 florescent bulbs hanging about 1/2 a foot above my tank... what do you think? Also I was wondering what fish would be good Idk if it matters that I'm in Hawaii but yea I want too use my pleco for sure but what other fish are cool? Like group fish and others? *c/p*
O and by the way how long should the light be left on for?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would guess that the light would be fine for growing plants in that tank. Can't help on fish, but I know a common pleco is not going to work. Not much else does either. Sounds like a great shrimp tank to me.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

any sort of pleco I would think would not be a wise choice with such a small tank--they grow fast fast fast....That lighting should be fine as long as you dont intend to keep plants in it as well.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

You could have a small community tank. Maybe a school of small tetras or a few live bearers


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

And you said a couple of questions. I saw more then two questions JS lol. And yeah I would forget the pleco and have a small community tank. Do you have any local fish stores or pet stores nearby? And I would say your tank is 10 gallons roughly.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh and your light, you might be able to grow some low light plants with that.


----------



## quinn808 (Jul 12, 2013)

Jim Albright said:


> any sort of pleco I would think would not be a wise choice with such a small tank--they grow fast fast fast....That lighting should be fine as long as you dont intend to keep plants in it as well.


Thanks man and Im just wondering and stuff that I know plecos will grow fast and all but I could just take it out when it gets too big because I have a pond near by that I catch them at... and is the no pleco thing for the sake of the fish or the plants? Also it looks like the light is pretty weak? So would it help too make it closer too my tank? The bulbs are a little bigger than the lenght of the tank too if that means anything
.


----------



## quinn808 (Jul 12, 2013)

Jaybird5 said:


> And you said a couple of questions. I saw more then two questions JS lol. And yeah I would forget the pleco and have a small community tank. Do you have any local fish stores or pet stores nearby? And I would say your tank is 10 gallons roughly.


Yes I have many local fish stores one that specializes in aqua scales and they somewhat have been helping me but you know they want you too.buy the most expensive **** out there lol so I bought my light on my own...


----------



## quinn808 (Jul 12, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> I would guess that the light would be fine for growing plants in that tank. Can't help on fish, but I know a common pleco is not going to work. Not much else does either. Sounds like a great shrimp tank to me.


How long would you say that light should stay on daily for? Because its so weak?


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

~10 hours


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The pleco(if common) will be a big problem for water quality and not very happy in your sized tank.If it is a BN pleco or one that stays smaller you may be ok for a short time.Common plecos will uproot plants and grow to well over 2' if given a healthy enviroment.You should check out OTTOS for a small suitable fish that eats algae,as most plecos don't completely feed on algae anyway.Your lighting should work for medium /low light plants,so look into ;swords,anubias,java fern,hornwort,anacharis ,wisteria and some of the hygros.Java moss will also do well.
Really think about the pleco,even if it stays small for you remember given the proper enviroment it should be bigger than your tank.


----------



## quinn808 (Jul 12, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> The pleco(if common) will be a big problem for water quality and not very happy in your sized tank.If it is a BN pleco or one that stays smaller you may be ok for a short time.Common plecos will uproot plants and grow to well over 2' if given a healthy enviroment.You should check out OTTOS for a small suitable fish that eats algae,as most plecos don't completely feed on algae anyway.Your lighting should work for medium /low light plants,so look into ;swords,anubias,java fern,hornwort,anacharis ,wisteria and some of the hygros.Java moss will also do well.
> Really think about the pleco,even if it stays small for you remember given the proper enviroment it should be bigger than your tank.


alright thanks but i got one more question if i wanted shrimp in my tank should i only chose between fish or shimp chose one or the other and not mix them or would it be okay too mix it up?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

There are many fish shrimp combos that work out great.Just shout what you like and ask if they will be alright.Many who are not interested in breeding their shrimp mix them up as well.Some can cross breed is why some only keep certain ones.Most important is you and your fish enjoy the future.Hope it is a long and sucessful one.Many of the schooling tetras do great with red cherry shrimp,mexican mini lobsters and the like.One of our sponsors is th shrimp farm so plenty of good info on fish and shrimp here.
ENJOY!


----------



## quinn808 (Jul 12, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> There are many fish shrimp combos that work out great.Just shout what you like and ask if they will be alright.Many who are not interested in breeding their shrimp mix them up as well.Some can cross breed is why some only keep certain ones.Most important is you and your fish enjoy the future.Hope it is a long and sucessful one.Many of the schooling tetras do great with red cherry shrimp,mexican mini lobsters and the like.One of our sponsors is th shrimp farm so plenty of good info on fish and shrimp here.
> ENJOY!


O and about what you said before too check out OTTOS. But im new too this so i dont know what OTTOS is.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Otocinclus Catfish | Otto Cat Informational link
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f59/oto-journal-2773.html?highlight=otto+journal
a GREAT thread on one keepers breeding of this little fish.


----------

